# ratio of soluble to insoluble fiber for IBS?



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

I got the idea today that maybe the reason fiber helps some and hinders others with IBS might be that there is an ideal ratio of soluble to insoluble fiber for IBS sufferers. Does anyone have any insight on what that might be? I was intrigued to see that a quick surf for such a ratio (regardless of IBS) yielded some extremely conflicting results. I found one page indicate it should be 3:1 soluble to insoluble and another that said the opposite!Wouldn't that be a great study, though? Take some IBS-C, IBS-D, IBS-A patients along with a group of "healthy" controls and give subgroups differing dietary ratios of 3:1, 2:1, 1:1, 1:2, 1:3 soluble to insoluble diets and see what happens.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

That would be interesting. The one I use is 5:1 and I like it just fine.Mark


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

5:1 which way? Soluble to insoluble or vice versa?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

The dosage is 10 grams soluble to 2 grams insoluble.


----------

